# Fromage Frais Flavoring



## Mark T (Mar 23, 2011)

I've swapped my pre-diagnosis cerial/muesli breakfast for a bowl of Fromage Frais/Greek Yogurt/Onken with added mixed nuts.  My body just can't deal with carbohydrates first thing in the morning.

This has presented two problems:

The yogurts are all a little bit bitter.  Adding nuts makes it bearable, but it's still needs a little improvement. The obvious thing would be to mix in some honey or syrup - but that defeats the point of the yogurt.

I was thinking of mixing in some vanilla to flavour it.  I notice that I can get peppermint flavourings too.  Has anyone else tried these sorts of yogurts and flavoured them?

The other problem is that the yogurts keep on seperating - but I don't think I can do much for that (other than buy smaller pots so they are not open so long - a 500g pot will easily do 3 or 4 days for me).


----------



## Copepod (Mar 23, 2011)

Might be worth trying going down market...
I use Sainsbury's Basics plain yogurt (or occasionally Asda or Tesco equivalents) on my muesli - a 500ml pot lasts me 4 to 5 days, but never separates. To me, yogurt tastes mild, certainly not bitter. You could add your own nuts.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 23, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Might be worth trying going down market...
> I use Sainsbury's Basics plain yogurt (or occasionally Asda or Tesco equivalents) on my muesli - a 500ml pot lasts me 4 to 5 days, but never separates. To me, yogurt tastes mild, certainly not bitter. You could add your own nuts.


I might try that one next.  I have actually been adding my own nuts 

The basics doesn't look too bad, it's 7g Carb per 100g @ 50p
The Onken is 5.6g Carb per 100g @ 98p

The Sainsbury's Fromage Frais is lower again at 4.2g per 100g and 83p - but that definately needs flavouring!


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to add a small amount of fruit like blueberries - I'm not sure if this would be too much carbs for you though? I used to manage with a small amount. I also tried adding a sweetener like splenda, I don't really like using sweeteners as I don't know much about the health effects - it seems a bit artificial to me - does anyone have any thoughts on sweeteners?


----------



## scanz (Mar 23, 2011)

Throw in some raspberries and/or strawberries, they are gorgeous with natural/Greek yoghurt. I make out that 50g raspberries is only 2.5g carbs, 80g strawberries is 5g carbs and use 50g of Yeo Valley Organic Natural Yoghurt which is 3.3g carbs


----------



## shiv (Mar 23, 2011)

Gary Scheiner says the best breakfast to prevent a spike is red berries and plain yoghurt


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 23, 2011)

I often make my own yoghurt which is very easy to do (that way I know what's in it) and add berries, such as rasps or blueberries for breakfast. I also sometimes add sesame seeds, sunflower seeds and/or pistachios for a bit of crunch.


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 24, 2011)

I have (frozen) mixed red berries every day with yogurt, and it's great, no spikes just good low BG readings.  I read somewhere that fruit with 'berry' endings, like straw,blue,rasp etc... are better than oranges/apples etc...


----------

